# Bleeding after D&C



## geogeek (Apr 16, 2007)

For those of you who have had a D&C, how long did you bleed afterward? My D&C was a week ago and I'm still bleeding. It's not that much so I doubt that anything is wrong. I'm just sick of seeing the blood. It is a constant reminder of what I lost. And I know that the longer it goes on the longer I have to wait to ttc again.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)

every body is different but it could be up to two weeks. hang in there. You should regulate soon.


----------



## cyrusmama (Oct 17, 2004)

s: My d&c was 2 weeks ago last Sundayand I think I stopped about 4 days ago. it would go away for a couple days then be back when I wiped the next, ya know?


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I had very light spotting for the first few days, then as my OB warned me it picked up on day 5. After that I had light bleeding until about day 10, then very light spotting for a few more days.








I hope the bleeding is over for you soon.


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

I had a d&c 16 days ago, and I am still bleeding a little bit. I wish it would stop. Enough already, I want to move on, too. Hope yours stops soon.


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

I had spotting and light bleeding from the day I had my d&c until day 20. I'm so sorry for your loss mama


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

i had a d&c on the 13th and am still bleeding. you're right, it's a very nasty reminder every time you go to the bathroom and it makes it hard to move on. I don't know what's worse, the leaking and sore boobs or the bleeding







i hope you're feeling better soon.


----------

